# Addendum: Kennel Club to overhaul Accredited Breeder Scheme health guidelines



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

The Kennel Club is launching an overhaul of its Accredited Breeder Scheme, which will see it review health guidelines for every pedigree dog breed in the UK, and has asked the Government to make the scheme statutory. The announcement comes after weeks of pressure on the organisation following a BBC documentary, Pedigree Dogs Exposed, that accused The Kennel Clubs Crufts show of caring more about the aesthetic of dogs than their health.

The Kennel Club said that it will coordinate a breed health plan for each of the UKs 209 pedigree breeds over the next year, created from extensive research carried out by the group in association with veterinary research centres. Updated standards will include clauses that no dog should be bred in a way that will restrict its sight, movement or breathing.

The Kennel Club secretary Caroline Kisko said: The groundswell of public attention on the very important matters surrounding dog breeding is a welcomed momentum that will enable us to drive through, with added urgency, new and extended initiatives that will help to safeguard the health of our pedigree dogs. We have been listening and agree with the general publics view that more needs to be done.

Steps such as our breed health plans will enable us to ensure that the health of every dog is the number one priority and we are taking a tougher line with breed clubs by adjusting those breed standards that fail to promote good health. By asking the government for statutory powers we will be able to take a tougher line with all breeders and breed clubs that fail to abide by our high standards. This in turn will enable us to extend the reach of our Accredited Breeder Scheme, which is the quality control mechanism within our registration process, so that all dogs will be bred by people who abide by our stringent rules and regulations for the breeding of healthy, happy dogs.

The Kennel Club launched these new breed standards today, with the release of guidelines for Pekingese dogs. Over the past 100 years the dog has been to have a flat face, which can lead to breathing problems, and todays health plan for the breed states that Pekingese dogs will be required to have a defined muzzle.

To ensure the success of the scheme, the Kennel Club has called on the Government to make the Accredited Breeder Scheme statutory to clamp down on breeders who fail to make dogs health a top priority. If successful, this would mean that breeders not part of the scheme and those that have not officially confirmed their willingness to follow the health standards set by the Kennel Club would be unable to sell puppies.

To support the Accredited Breeder Scheme, The Kennel Club is developing plans for a new Canine Genetics Centre run in conjunction with the Animal Health Trust, The centre will allow the groups to further develop research into animal health.

Kisko said: We have been working hard in recent years to identify and address health problems that exist in dogs, and we are taking advantage of the opportunities that advances in science have given us to improve dog health. We look forward to continuing our work with various institutions and organisations that share the same objective: to protect the health and welfare of all dogs.

Glee Birmingham 2008 - Glee_Wire_ News Archive


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

I am a KC Accredited Breeder (with Accolade) and now in my second year. Obviously I support the Scheme (and recognise its flaws) but I wouold not wish it to become law.
Unworkable laws are useless, and less than useless in that they bring good legislation into disrepute.

The breed I am Accredited for is the English Springer Spaniel. For instance, there are three genetic tests availble for this breed and none of them are requirements for the ABS (Fucosidosis was until 2008). If this Scheme is to have any teeth then all available testing is a requirement - and I would agree to that: for my dogs, dna tests done, hip scores, eyechecks and booked in for gonioscopy with the new BVA requirements

So what happens if you are not an Accredited Breeder? What happens to the pups I mean? Will they be culled? What if your breed is not a KC Breed? A cross breed?

Sorry, no way to knee jerk legislation.

Sure the KC and RSPCA have other agenda not yet in the public arena (the writing is on the wall though) This is more than a dog fight.

Sgurr


----------

